# Good highlighter shade for WOC



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 5, 2011)

I might have gotten the wording wrong but I'm looking for advice...whenever I do my eye makeup, I always end up leaving the area just underneath my brows bare...when people do put a color there I think I've heard it referred to as a "highlighter color" and it's usually a matte shade but I could be wrong. I am NW50, what are some ideal highlighter colors for my shade?  And if it's not called a higlighter color, please educate me on the right phrase!  Thanks to all in advance!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes, the highlighter color. If I don't use a lighter concealer color there, I'll use colors such as MAC's Ricepaper, All That Glitters, Blanc Type, Solar White, Subtle pigment, Vanilla pigment, NYX's Vanilla Sky.


----------



## afulton (Sep 6, 2011)

I use the following highlight colors by MAC:
  	Ricepaper, Arena, Bisque, Grain, Orb, Naked pigment, Vanilla pigment, Nylon, and All that Glitters.

  	Sometimes I just use a lighter concealer a highlighter.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 6, 2011)

for those that use a lighter concealer...how much lighter and which concealer do you recommend?

  	and of the shadow shades listed, which is most ideal?

  	for reference, i am NW50.


----------



## thatssojessy (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm around an NW44/NW45 and I quite like Arena or Ricepaper as a highlight. I like alternating between both shadows so it's kind of hard asking which is beeter


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Oct 1, 2011)

went to a MAC store today and the MA used Arena on me, which was shimmery, but then used Soft Brown that could be used in a neutral day look and that worked perfectly. she also told me to get moleskin if i could, because that also works very well as highlight!


----------

